# Boing!



## EmilyM (Jan 9, 2006)

I took this a couple of years ago, but it still makes me laugh when I see it! I came across it again, and I just wanted to share!


----------



## Verbal (Jan 9, 2006)

Haha!  That's an hilarious shot Emily!! :lmao:


----------



## LaFoto (Jan 9, 2006)

Oh, thank you sooooo much for sharing! That one is soooo good.
The Flying Dog! Wonderful


----------



## Chiller (Jan 9, 2006)

Classic shot Emily.


----------



## mabs (Jan 9, 2006)

hehehe, that is very funny. hehehe


----------



## essjayyell (Jan 9, 2006)

Haha thats so good! Made me laugh  Great timing


----------



## Mohain (Jan 10, 2006)

Hahaha Great shot :mrgreen:  Dogs look so funny leaping into water.


----------



## EmilyM (Jan 10, 2006)

Thanks everyone! Sorry I didn't reply sooner, semester just started and I have SO much reading to do!!


----------



## digital flower (Jan 10, 2006)

Love the ear action. There is something heartwarming to me to see a dog in this kind of 'I'm going for it' pose.:thumbup:


----------



## EmilyM (Jan 10, 2006)

digital flower pictures said:
			
		

> Love the ear action. There is something heartwarming to me to see a dog in this kind of 'I'm going for it' pose.:thumbup:


 
I agree, and she was about 9-10 months old here and just beginning to "go for it"! Until she was about that age, she would stand on the shore and watch the other dogs swim (then pounce on them when they came back). 

It's the picture that won a calendar contest and earned her the nickname "Air Syd" 

Thanks!


----------



## PaulJMcCain (Jan 11, 2006)

I love it! Nice!


----------



## JTHphoto (Jan 19, 2006)

EmilyM said:
			
		

> I agree, and she was about 9-10 months old here and just beginning to "go for it"! Until she was about that age, she would stand on the shore and watch the other dogs swim (then pounce on them when they came back).


 
yeah, she really launched!  my puppy is still very timid around the water, she cautiously approaches the water like there's alligators lurking under the surface or something...


----------



## EmilyM (Jan 19, 2006)

JTHphoto said:
			
		

> yeah, she really launched! my puppy is still very timid around the water, she cautiously approaches the water like there's alligators lurking under the surface or something...


 
I think they're all like that when they're young! Sydney was very timid about getting in any deeper than her feet. Now you can't keep her out of the water.


----------



## Alison (Jan 19, 2006)

This shot just makes me smile


----------

